# First Fattie Pic's



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I did my first fatties last night. Here are a couple photos.

1 is a pizza version.
1 is blue cheese and spinach.
1 is feta, sun dried tomatoes and basil.

I made these up for the weekend camping. I can't wait to try them!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

They look pretty good to me. Did ya use sausage or ground meat of another type?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Mild ground sausage. They are snuggled all together in a vacuum'ed bag waiting to get put in the cooler this afternoon.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow those look good !! Nice job!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I shouldn't have looked at these just before lunch, YUM!!!!!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

just thinking about them is making me hungry too!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

well they were a big hit. Between 5 guys who had just ate a pretty big meal about 3 hours before we ate all but about 2" of the one. 

The pizza one was ok. The other 2 were fantastic. The flavors were so bold and unique.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Thats great, they are a great snack for camping or fishing/hunting trips.

The list of stuffing ingredients is endless. My favorite is still italian sausage with pepperjack and mushrooms, a lil pork rub inside and out, no bacon!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I think I agree. The bacon is probably a little over kill. It looks cool for presentation though. I think next time I'll be doing something with maybe some smoked peppers or something with some bite and the blue cheese together. The feta, basil, sun dried tomatoes will be repeated too!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Just Great, Get a new smoker, see all of these great photos and now I cant stop. Did pulled pork over the weekend and now I just put a fatty in the smoker at 6:00 pm. My triglicerides are already way to high. Just have to take an extra pill. :yikes:


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Here it is!










It was out of the smoker and resting at 7:45 pm. internal temp was 170. At 8: pm the wife walked in.Said I'm hungry and I smell it.Were is it :lol:. Well, lets just say there isnt much left. Every one went back for seconds. 2 lb. sausage, 8 oz. monterey jack , and sun dried tomatos. I think I feel an artery hardening up :yikes:.


----------

